# Immersion Training sticky?



## ratclaws

After having read about the success of immersion training by many people on here, I was wondering if it's an idea to create a sticky on the method? I know that Rat Daddy seems to be the pro in this field by what I've read and lots of people are interested to learn more about it in detail. I've read a few stories about people having overnight success compared to other methods and I think it'd be highly beneficial for many users if there was a sticky on it. Possibly if he has the time, Rat Daddy could provide the core information on this? Would be a great help for many of us with issues around shy rats.


----------



## Rat Daddy

Hi Ratclaws, I suppose you're right, so far the success stories seem to be mounting up. And we've actually had multiple same day breakthroughs. Although I originally developed the method to quick socialize normal rats, it's worked on some real hard core nasty screw ups. I'm gratified that it's improved the lives of some rats and humans.

If asked, I suppose I could get around to writing a sticky, but for now most of what anyone needs to know is out there on various threads that can be searched one way or another.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Moved this over to the forum suggestions board so that the admins can ponder it!


----------



## ratclaws

Thanks for the response and the move Rat Daddy and cagedbirdsinging. I tried searching for information as did other users but it's hard to piece together the bits of information! It was just something I thought about as how integral it would be to have such a thread and it could become a staple in the rat owner's "guidebook" so to speak of socialisation.


----------



## pwoink

Good idea! Like Ratclaws and others in previous threads have said, it's hard to find and piece together information on immersion training by searching; but, given the number of people who ask for more info every time it comes up, it's clearly a topic of interest for many. Having an easily accessible overview as a resource would benefit the community, for sure.


----------



## dr.zapp

I spend my life searching through medical and science literature, so I'm fairly good at it, and I could not find much in the board database on "immersion training" and various iterations... perhaps the search engine does not include older posts? Anyway, even just a summary of HOW to do it would be good.


----------



## Jaguar

We are always welcome to adding more stickies if someone is willing to write them. They just need to be structured well, spellchecked, have references etc. and sent to one of the admins for review


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Well, there you have it! I would be more than happy to edit the piece after it is written and get it forum-ready! Have at it, Rat Daddy!


----------



## ratclaws

I hope Rat Daddy considers creating a thread for submission, even if it's basically copy and paste from his previous posts. I think the majority of users with socialisation issues would benefit and it'd stop the creation of lots of "HELP, my rat is being anti-social/biting me!" type of threads. I'd search through the posts myself and copy and paste the results but I don't think it'd be easy to follow the points he makes as each post is suited to the thread he's responding to.


----------



## ratchet

Immersion trAining topic link? My search didn't yield any results.. I'd love to read up on it.


----------



## ratclaws

Here are some threads where it's discussed by Rat Daddy:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?54985-Help-with-new-rats-please&p=469865
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?51831-I-don-t-know-what-to-do-anymore.../page2
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?57786-Soo-confused!!&p=482610
http://www.ratforum.com/archive/index.php/t-51853.html?
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?51722-New-try-with-rats-Worried!


----------



## Rat Daddy

After tax season, I'll start to write the sticky. I've got it roughly outlined in my head already. That's not to say that some of the old threads may not actually remain useful. They were specific solutions for specific problem rats that a general procedure is likely to gloss over.

I'm so gratified immersion is helping rats and their owners relate better, I'll start working on a write as soon as I get a chance.


----------

